
French parliament votes to jail tech execs who refuse to decrypt data - jsnathan
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/04/france_to_jail_tech_execs_over_encryption
======
mtgx
The tech sector was already hurting in France. I wonder if this will help.

